# A page from tubalcains shop ideas



## holtzwurm (May 1, 2021)

Watched tubalacain make a fluid container with a piece of copper pipe and a tuna can. In my stash I found this ancient oil can with a broken tip. I used a larger piece of copper junction than he did but it worked out VERY well!


----------

